# Bird chasing!



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all,
New to this forum but not the old one. Anyhow just curious to see if anyone wants to go chase some birds early saturday morning. My hunt starts on the 3rd, but would love to get out and maybe scout a little and find some new places to hunt. Live in Syracuse and looking to go out for the morning and have fun. If anyone has a itch let me know, I would love to hook up and meet some fellow beard chasers! 
-Chris


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way, but stay out of the woods till it's your turn. Scouting during someone else's hunt is only gonna boogger the birds more and pisz off the guys that are hunting. :x And for GODS SAKES, don't go out and practice calling them in! There's enough guys with box calls out there making them call-shy right now as it is. 

Turkeys move around so much they won't be in the areas you'll find them in Saturday by the third. Stay home and get some yard work done. :wink:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but stay out of the woods till it's your turn. Scouting during someone else's hunt is only gonna boogger the birds more and pisz off the guys that are hunting. :x And for GODS SAKES, don't go out and practice calling them in! There's enough guys with box calls out there making them call-shy right now as it is.
> 
> Turkeys move around so much they won't be in the areas you'll find them in Saturday by the third. Stay home and get some yard work done. :wink:


With all do respect "TEX", I am all about taking people out and enjoying what many don't get to see or expirience. I was unaware of "turns" in the woods. I fully support our local chapter of the NWTF (National Wild Turkey Federation), and donate time and money towards bettering this place for my children so they can enjoy nature as well as hunting. Scouting doesn't have to mean "boogering" someone else's hunt. If you know what you are doing. I am not the one to show up at 7 a.m. in the parking lot to start hunting. I have been hunting turkeys for a good bit now, and was simply looking to go out and share the outdoors with new people. I didn't mean to intrude on your common "let's go kill something" mentality. To me it's about enjoying a break from reality and showing people another aspect of life, not laying claim to hunting season's so you have a better chance of bagging something. Although taking a nice tom is a great feeling, it's an even better feeling watching a kid smile as he hears, let alone sees, a bird spittin and gobbling. So with that being said, I take it your not in for going out this weekend? :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd love to go... if I had a tag. 

I understand you wanting to be out and share with others, may be helping someone get their bird, nothing wrong with that. In fact I admire the quality. You're right, scouting doesn't have to mean you're "booggering" someone else's hunt. BUT, just being out driving, hiking, calling, and moving around in the woods is simply putting another rig/wheeler/person/user day in the field where it is already crawling with guys trying to fill their tags. I really don't see how you can do it without making some kind of impact on the birds and may be the quality of someones hunt. Even if it is a "lets go kill something" scenario.

Just my .002


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'd love to go... if I had a tag.
> 
> I understand you wanting to be out and share with others, may be helping someone get their bird, nothing wrong with that. In fact I admire the quality. You're right, scouting doesn't have to mean you're "booggering" someone else's hunt. BUT, just being out driving, hiking, calling, and moving around in the woods is simply putting another rig/wheeler/person/user day in the field where it is already crawling with guys trying to fill their tags. I really don't see how you can do it without making some kind of impact on the birds and may be the quality of someones hunt. Even if it is a "lets go kill something" scenario.
> 
> Just my .002


I agree walking is enough to put pressureon birds. I assure you though, I am not going to pull up in an area with cars. I am still ethical and considerate of other hunters. By no means am I going to try and get a bird up on my lap. How many guys you know out here that are willing to go put birds to bed? Anywho, like to hear some more of your turkey huntin stories. Maybe we could share a few tips and tactics between each other. I will admit though, 90% of my expirience involves Easterns.


----------



## bullseye (Jan 29, 2009)

so tex no body has any right to be out scouting for there hunt when there is a hunt going on?give me a break,if this is the case then i guess there should be one season instead of 2 now so everybody can be out without being slammed right...acording to you the turkeys wont be there by the 3rd and if i would have scouted before the 1st season then then they wouldnt be in that same area either right?so tell every one when they should go scout for there hunt...dude you are very imformative on here and i no you are a good hunter and have alot of good advice to share but sometimes you really need to think about your post.if U WERE MAKING THAT SAME COMMENT FOR LETS SAY ARCHERY ELK, you would be called a whiner and told everyone has a right to be there just like you even if you are not hunting.and furthermore if this guy had come on here when the 2 nd season had already started and ask where to find the turks, he would have been slammed and told he should HAVE DONE HIS SCOUTING... HUHHHHHH .


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> , 90% of my expirience involves Easterns.


Then you shouldn't have a problem with these retard Utah turkeys! :lol:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

bullseye said:


> so tex no body has any right to be out scouting for there hunt when there is a hunt going on?give me a break,if this is the case then i guess there should be one season instead of 2 now so everybody can be out without being slammed right...acording to you the turkeys wont be there by the 3rd and if i would have scouted before the 1st season then then they wouldnt be in that same area either right?so tell every one when they should go scout for there hunt...dude you are very imformative on here and i no you are a good hunter and have alot of good advice to share but sometimes you really need to think about your post.if U WERE MAKING THAT SAME COMMENT FOR LETS SAY ARCHERY ELK, you would be called a whiner and told everyone has a right to be there just like you even if you are not hunting.and furthermore if this guy had come on here when the 2 nd season had already started and ask where to find the turks, he would have been slammed and told he should HAVE DONE HIS SCOUTING... HUHHHHHH .


LOL, it's all good. I have been hunting here 6 years now and understand how alot of people operate. "there is no bucks or bulls around". Me to them: maybe you should get off the 4 wheeler and hike? I have seen people on here get down right ignorant when someone asks for help. I am educated enough to hunt, BUT am ALWAYS willing to help people b/c it's an awesome habbit!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> I am educated enough to hunt, BUT am ALWAYS willing to help people b/c it's an awesome habbit!


You are gonna find out that 90% of the hunters out here don't have a clue about turkey hunting, 50% won't get more 100 yards from the road if they even leave it. :shock:

You're going to see things happen in the woods that even Hollywood couldn't dream up. :lol:

I may get an OTC tag and go with a newbie friend down near Richfield on his family's ranch this year, if I do I'm gonna take a video camera to record all the shanageens for my friends back home, they never believe me when I tell them about it.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

I did my senoir project for high school on turkey hunting. Caught a hunt on film, started filming at the house at like 4 am and clips throught the process. Bagged a jake and it was one of the best hunts i have been on. It's a memory that i can watch over and over again! Filming a successful hunt is pretty awesome!!! Nothing like watching a noob get excited to hell over a gobble that rattles their bones!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> if this is the case then i guess there should be one season instead of 2 now so everybody can be out without being slammed right


*BINGO!!!* Whadda we have for him Bob! That would solve a LOT of problems. Unfortunately our fine DWR is running the hunts based on how much money they can make and not what's best for everyone.

Shockgobble, I must apologize, at first I thought you were just another idiot running out to Utard up another turkey hunt for someone. You've obviously been around if you've cut your teeth on eastern birds. I think if they could smell you'd never kill one. :shock: Lets get together and swap stories.  Stop by the shop any time.

bullseye, I'm not saying anyone cant scout their birds, I'm just saying if you do don't mess up another guys hunt. People in this state by and large have no concept of this. I hear stories every year about the crap that goes on. Utah is a young state when it comes to turkey hunting. Most folks don't have a clue when it comes to even the basics. I'm reminded of this when I skin a turkey out and find BBB shot in it... :? I'm sure as a state we'll evolve and get better at it. And as for turkeys that live here, they too will evolve and get better at evading us.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

I am newer to this forum and not familiar with the screen names yet. What shop are you referring to and I will swing in some time. Always looking to meet new people and learn this awesome land out here. Like I said, grew up back in PA so just starting to learn how to hunt these mountains we got here in the last 6 years.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in Kaysville, track me down through my web sight. http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com

BTW, glad to have you on board. I'm tired of exchanging banter with that crotchety old codger BPturkeys. :mrgreen:


----------

